# Tesla stereo



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

What is the model, did you use a premade adapter or hard wire everything?


----------



## Franz1268 (Oct 9, 2020)

It is a 2012 and yes i did use the premade adapter


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Got it, you got power and all signs of life just no sound out of any speakers?


----------



## Franz1268 (Oct 9, 2020)

Yes that's right


----------



## Franz1268 (Oct 9, 2020)

no blinker sound or any kind of sound


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

What exact model is it?


----------



## Franz1268 (Oct 9, 2020)

And my car is 2012 Chevy cruze


----------



## Franz1268 (Oct 9, 2020)

Can you help me with that


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

There should be a little speaker that comes with it. You need to wire it.


----------



## Franz1268 (Oct 9, 2020)

Ok once i plug it in then it will work


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

I had one similiar. Actually one of the earlier models. First, make sure that everything is plugged in and firm. For the blinkers and door chimes and all that, as stated above, there is a little speaker that plugs in to the back that handles those sounds. For the car itself, it should have come with a can bus controller (A little box that says it's a can bus controller). You will likely need that plugged in as well to get everything working. It actually does a lot. You can customize your door chimes, how the auto locks lock, and which ones, very similar to how you can control it with mylink. I had similar issues with it when I had it a cople of years ago, and I feel like there is a setting that has to be set for your type of car, but it should have already been set. Where did you get it from? Really, it's super plug and play. I had my old one out and this one in and pretty much working in 30 minutes. Re-seat all of the connectors and make sure you plug everything into the right place (the wiring harness and adapters are all keyed, so they only plug in one way to one connector. It's pretty straightforward).


----------



## micronot (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a 2011 Cruze with standard sound system. I got this one:. 10.4'' Android 10.0 (2+32) G Car DVD Player GPS Navigation for Chevrolet Cruze 2010-2014 Amazon.com: 10.4'' Android 10.0 (2+32) G Car DVD Player GPS Navigation for Chevrolet Cruze 2010-2014: GPS & Navigation

The manual that came with it did not have install instructions. It has a little box with what appears to be a speaker grate, but it's not labeled. Maybe it's for canbus, has a 20 pin connector on it. It also has what I assumed was a microphone for phone calls, but that could also be the speaker. See photos attached for these. I'd much rather use the built in mic OnStar. There is a GPS antenna but doesn't suggest where to put it.

did the one you got have better install instructions?


----------



## micronot (Aug 2, 2011)

In that photo, I found out the box is for canbus and the speaker is for your door chimes and similar warning sounds.

Once I took the stock radio out, the install made sense. The only thing I was uncertain about was the antenna. The stock unit has 2 antennas, one for FM and one for XM. One has a yellow end and the other was black. I assumed the black was the correct one. I can pull in a lot of FM channels, however they have a bit of static sometimes.

IMO, the Android unit sounds better than stock. It claims 50W X4, I can believe that for the fronts, but the backs aren't as powerful.

That unit dropped right in, didn't have to reposition the amp or cut anything out. It's a perfect fit and looks great and so far I'm loving it. 

As other's have said it came displaying degrees C and Km/H. I was able to change those, they were buried deep in the canbus settings screen. However, that left the gauge shown on the screen in weird increments, like 36.5, 54, 72, etc. But it's not like I'm going to look at that for my speed anyhow.


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

micronot said:


> In that photo, I found out the box is for canbus and the speaker is for your door chimes and similar warning sounds.
> 
> Once I took the stock radio out, the install made sense. The only thing I was uncertain about was the antenna. The stock unit has 2 antennas, one for FM and one for XM. One has a yellow end and the other was black. I assumed the black was the correct one. I can pull in a lot of FM channels, however they have a bit of static sometimes.
> 
> ...


I have the same thing as you and I’m wondering if we can change the chime noises. It’s so annoying compared to the stock radio.


----------



## Steven1025 (8 mo ago)

Thebigzeus said:


> What is the model, did you use a premade adapter or hard wire everything?


Bonjour je achete la meme radio. Mais a chaque fois que je branche ma radio la fuse brule sa pourais etre quoi??


----------

